# Log jam



## don147 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if they have started to remove the log jam just above Cotton lake?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

don147 said:


> Does anyone know if they have started to remove the log jam just above Cotton lake?


\They can never remove it


----------



## don147 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think they can unless they use dynamite - but according to "North Escambia News" - Florida Forest Recyclers - got a contract to remove it for $68,498. That was Feb 4, 2013 - If they did try I wouldn't want to be down river.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Might want to read this, LOL.
http://inweekly.net/wordpress/?p=14501

Ask Vince Whibbs, Jr. when they will start.
Supposedly after Gulf Sturgeon spawning season has ended (when ever that is)
and when the water level is "good".

Since convict Whibb's bid was about 11% of the next higher bid of three, I bet they don't ever do any work on it one bit.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha,He's been watchin too many Axe Men..Thats a big difference in prices though..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They better leave that thing alone


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Might want to read this, LOL.
> http://inweekly.net/wordpress/?p=14501
> 
> Ask Vince Whibbs, Jr. when they will start.
> ...



Good article.

NJD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not liking this, its going to open up a crap load of boats and put a lot of focus on that area especially towards over fishing. Small River big impacts, that whole stretch of river is a thriving ecosystem protected from man, the only spot like it on the entire river.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> I'm not liking this, its going to open up a crap load of boats and put a lot of focus on that area especially towards over fishing. Small River big impacts, that whole stretch of river is a thriving ecosystem protected from man, the only spot like it on the entire river.


I really doubt everybody is gonna run up to that stretch of river once they clear the log jam. I'm glad they are clearing it just because that will be another area of the river that I can access if I'm fishing a tournament out of the lower end of the river. But I really doubt I would even go up there very often. There is plenty of other areas of the river that hold fish so I don't see what the big deal is


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

wld1985 said:


> hahaha,He's been watchin too many Axe Men..Thats a big difference in prices though..


He will find some yuppy to buy the wood.


----------

